# IV Chord Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Key of A.

IV Chord Blues Lick







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Cool lick. Playing licks on the IV chord never sounds quite right to me. I often just play the same lick as the I chord or an arpeggio with the added 7th just so it sounds OK but that's kind of boring. I like this one. Thanks.


----------

